# Roof Caulking...



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Looking at some of the other posts on checking your rubber roof, I was wondering if the proper thing to do is to remove the bad spot, or clean and caulk over it?

What do you do?









Thanks!
Keith


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I clean the old sealant using a rag dampened with naptha and then reseal over it. If there's any loose sealant, remove it. You could use mineral spirits also but the naptha dries quicker. They're both mild solvents and won't damage the rubber roof, just don't get the roof wet with it, put it on a rag.

Mike


----------

